# Alden Brook Culvert, Helmshore - Jun 2009



## CHEWY (Jun 16, 2009)

This little culvert carries Alden Brook underground for around 247Metres.

Stone arch design all the way through with not many features except the odd small pipe and a couple of supports.




*The Pics*







































































​


----------



## cactusmelba (Jun 16, 2009)

as ALWAYS, beautifully lit matey, every brick's a winner!


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Cactus 

my light was dying fast, so had to rush the pics a bit.
i like to go up, then back through again 
you can see the more orangey lit pics as the light was fading.

only saw this one on a map last night, so checked it out after Countdown


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 17, 2009)

Love the mossy, bosky feel to your pics...superb ones as always, Chewy. 
Bricks, ferns and waterfalls...what more could you want?


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 17, 2009)

I like. 

Some lovely stonework in there - it reminds me of the drystone walling in some lead mines round here. 
The greenery and "lush" feel to the place makes it seem like a great place to visit on a (too) hot summers day.

A lovely culvert. Thanks for posting.


----------



## james.s (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice culvert!
What camera/effect do you use, I like the "dirty" look to your pictures


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks All 

i thought this would be a lot smaller with the look of the stream before i got to the culvert.
nice suprise when i got to where i took the first pic and that sight greeted me 
the waterfall was an added bonus too. 

i just add a bit of ""clarify", then some "edge" using Paintshop Pro X2 James 
my camera sensor filter (Canon 400D) is scratched to hell (why i got it so cheap  )
adding the above rids the pics of the scratches in 2 clicks.
i could spend time cloning them out, but it'd take ages to sort


----------

